# Posting in forums, food for thought



## LLovett (Oct 13, 2009)

I may be off base and I don't mean to offend anyone but I want to give a piece of advice on posting resumes.

I am currently employed but that doesn't mean I don't try and keep up with the job market. In this job market you have to be especially on top of everything. Employers are flooded with qualified applicants so they can pick and choose whom they want. I read articles telling how they will throw out applications based on typos, grammar, colored paper, etc.. Some employers will set up instructions on how to submit an application and if they are not followed exactly they will discard the application without even looking at it.

I don't know how many employers are actually looking through the resume forum but if they are I would imagine they are going to be just as picky as if they were looking at a hard copy.

I am saying this because I want to help people and I can see the very real possiblity of doors closing before they get a chance to get their foot in due to minor errors that can cause major damage to applicants in today's job market.

Good luck to all,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2009)

*Very well said*

I couldn't agree more. Well said.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 13, 2009)

Nicely said Laura.

I will add two things.  When giving an email to reply do, make sure it is "professional."  I have heard of many employers pitching resumes with "reply to" something like "funkyhead" or "dodobird."  While these may be cute and represent your personality, employers find it unprofessional.  If you have one of these types of emails, consider having a second email that is professional.

My second comment is, when replying to an ad, always follow directions, even if they seem like kind of funny in your opinion.  I worked for a physician who in every ad he placed, said send hand-written cover sheet.  Needless to say, if you didn't do this, your resume got pitched.  He only did this to see if you followed directions.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2009)

*Your voice mail message*

And while you're at it ... make sure your voice mail or answering machine message is professional. This is *not *the time to have a great song playing in the background, to voice your religious beliefs, or to have your kids saying "Hi, this is Kyle, Leslie, Beth and our pets Fifi, Jasmine and Bubbles"

State your name (or the family name ... "You've reached the Bartels' household answering machine"), that your are unable to take the call but will respond at your first opportunity, and ask that the caller leave a name, and phone number for a prompt response. 

Good luck on the job search.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

